# Pensacola to Venice, LA



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I've crossed the Eastern Gulf many times, from Apalachicola to Clearwater and on to the Keys, Bahamas, Tortugas, etc many times, but never the western Gulf. 

Looking for advice, experiences on crossing from Pensacola to Venice and fishing out of LA for a bit, then head back. Would like to make this a regular event, but want to learn, what have you seen, whats the good, bad, ugly about this crossing or fishing from Venice??

Happy to share on the other side too, what I've seen on the eastern gulf, where to avoid, where to be sure to go / stay, etc.

Thanks! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_trRow3><TD class=ShwMessageFooter id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell5 width="24%">Post #193192 </TD><TD class=ShwMessageFooter id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell6><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_imgButPrivateMessages title="Send Private Message..." type=image alt="Send Private Message..." src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl1:imgButPrivateMessages> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_imgButEmail title="Send Email..." type=image alt="Send Email..." src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl1:imgButEmail> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

we have moved the boat several times to venice from orange beach for the lump season. not positive, but i think it is like 140+ miles. ask freespool, i think he fishes a lot out of venice


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

It is right at 120 somethingmiles bouy to bouy from Pensacola Pass to South Pass. Done the run many times. Pick your days and it is no problem.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, anything to watch out for other than the rigs, tanker traffic, etc? Seems to be a pretty busy area with lots of things to dodge but appreciate any advice or thoughts you have. My chips are current as well as charts, but local knowledge or experience is always the best. 

I'd like to spend a night or two docked at the marina, ice, land, fuel, all that, and then maybe a night or two offshore around the rigs, maybe even a sword drop or two on drift. Anyone ever done those there? 

Only issue I can see is its a long way back up the river for fuel and then back down to come home, but has anyone tried refueling in MS somewhere vs direct back to PNS?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sel1005 (10/2/2008)*Thanks, anything to watch out for other than the rigs, tanker traffic, etc?




heck ya especially at night. watch your radar. not trying to take you for an idiot but make sure you know that if you see red lights crossing in front of you, a ship is going from your right to your left. if you see green, he is crossing from your left to the right. stay far behind tug boats offshore...they usually pull their cargo instead of push it like you might see in the ICW.



pa-lenty of swords and tuna to be caught at night off LA


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If you are running over and not fishing along the way it is shorter to go in Baptiste collete, but if you fish over you will end up somewhere that it is easier to run south pass. As woody said give the tugs a WIDE birth at night because they tow the barge a long way back sometimes out in the open


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Freespool is correct in his route to Baptiste Collete. Be sure to make the trip during the day. I have seen way too many different type floaters and know too many boats that have gone down from them. I've even seen 12" steel pipe over 300 yards long floating in that area.

This link will give you some good contacts: 

http://www.jerrylabella.com/venice_louisiana_fishing.htm


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Question for the seasoned pros...when a tug is pulling, can you usually pick the barge up on radar? We have only run at night one time from the rigs to Perdido, and want to make sure we don't have a crash!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

that depends on the sea state and the radar...


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols (Jul 27, 2008)

well when a tug is in tow it will have two solid lightsat the stern then whille pulling a barge the barge that is in tow will have just regular nav. lights, and the tug will have one solid yellow light. just stayon 16 and comunicate with the captians out there


----------



## Capt. Roger Wilson (Oct 20, 2007)

I captain a crewboat out of Fourchon and I can say without a doubt that there are alot more NEW obstruction buoys in the western gulf since Ike and Gustav. There are still a whole lot of unlit platforms around also. I would not even consider making that run for the first time at night. Run during daylight hours only and try to take someone with you on the first trip that has actually made the crossing before.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I work on a crew boat out of Venice. Baptiste Collete is a shorter run than South Pass. At the moment all of the red markers are down in Baptiste Collete. But South pass the jetties are underwater so you have to be very careful making that narrow pass. I would suggest making the trip during daylight as well because there are several platforms that the lights are out on along with many small oil wells that may or may not show up on your radar. Also the tugs out there do tow larger barges a good ways behind them. Baptiste Collete can also get very busy at night with barges and other boats. When you do make the trip feel free to drop off some FISH.:hungry oke


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TeamAwareness (11/14/2008)* At the moment all of the red markers are down in Baptiste Collete. But South pass the jetties are underwater so you have to be very careful making that narrow pass. I would suggest making the trip during daylight as well because there are several platforms that the lights are out on along with many small oil wells that may or may not show up on your radar.


damn that sounds like a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

yea it is a mess. there was a lock shut down on the Mississippi river so there has been a lot of barge traffic in and out. the barges wiped most of the reds out. it has been pretty common thing to see tugs and barges a ground. the lock is back open so the traffic has been cut back.


----------



## Capt. Roger Wilson (Oct 20, 2007)

It's no longer an accident waiting to happen. Mr. Jacob, a crewboat belonging to Barry Graham Offshore ran across the jetty and all but gutted her bottom.


----------

